# Lang Mobile 60



## tonto1117 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, here goes, have really been wanting to get a new smoker and am pretty sure this is what we have decided on, but have some questions. 

I was hoping that maybe we could come up with a time for a chat session with anyone who thinks they might have somthing to say. I know nmayeux has this model and plan on sending him a PM, but myself and Bud have questions that are not only specific to this cooker.Any insights and or advise would be greatly appriciated. Thanks, Theresa & Bud. 

Please chime in. 

Here is a link to the cooker:  http://www.pigroast.com/model60m.htm


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great lookin' cooker..


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 29, 2007)

Do I smell competion cooking on the way???


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Cajun, would love to be able to "build our own, but just don't have the knowledge or equipment and where with all to do somthing like that, so........ 

Maybe some where down the road....one of the reasons we are considering somthing like this, but not exclusive to that end.


----------



## zardnok (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice pit.


----------



## bigal (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice rig, Tonto!  I've seen those before (on the internet), lotta thumbs up from people that have them.  

My only question, why is the smoke stack so close to the fire box?  Shouldn't it be at the other end to allow the smoke to flow around the meat and then out?    It is also obvious that it works well, many satisfied customers.

When you get on the "circuit", be sure to include Great Bend, Kansas on your list.  About 2.5 hrs E of me.  I'll let you come and "practice" at my house!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 29, 2007)

It is a reverse flow smoker,see : 


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is a Reverse-Flow System?*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heat and smoke travel from the firebox into the cooker - but do[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]not go directtly into the cooking chamber. The heat and smoke[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]go under a steel plate inserted in the lower part of the cookers,[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]then circulate into the cooking chamber traveling under and over[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]the food racks and up the smoke stack. [/font]



Big Al, If I'm ever in your neck of the woods you can count on it!!!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to see a reverse flow in action and how the temps maintain in the barrel. Mine is not reverse flow but has some of the same set up features. Theresa your gonna have to get a big load of fire wood and lots of cold beverages for all them all night smokes.

I know yall havent bought it yet but looking forward to another Wood Burner In our fine family at SMF.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a great smoker Tonto.  i've PM'd with Noah about his and he says that dollar for dollar you can't beat a Lang.  He loves his and says that he would have got the next larger size but it didn't fit in the garage


----------



## bigal (Mar 29, 2007)

DO IT Theresa & Bud!  You only live once, enjoy the ride!

It wouldn't be hard to sell if you didn't like it.  I just wish I had more access to wood, then I'd be kiss'n some major wife butt!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 29, 2007)

Marvin, from what we have read about the 60, it does a very good job maintaining temps in the barrell, end to end ....."you still have a hot spot, but a real hot spot is eliminated, giving you the maximum cooking space"...."you have some control of heat distribution by raising and lowering the hitch end, and if you really want even cooking tempts, you can fill the baffle with water"....I should add that these are both quotes for Nmayeux. 

lol, looking for wood will take on a whole new meaning compared to what we are used to. 

Roger, that's funny because we started out looking at the 48 moble, and thoght we would kick ourselves in the butt a year from now, wishing that we had bought something bigger. 

Big Al, (Bud says you are a turd), thanks, that's how we are looking at it. You only go around once and this is something we enjoy doing. No vacations for a while. And, a lot of learning to do but that's half the fun.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 29, 2007)

Theresa -

When you said you where looking for a new smoker I was thinking a stand alone of some sort not one you need a truck to pull! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good there Theresa and Bud! So when's the party?


----------



## bigal (Mar 29, 2007)

BINGO! Forgot about that part Debi! 

Bud & Theresa, you need a 2004 GMC YukonXL Denali......BLACK!

Get them both and send me a pic so I can droool!


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 29, 2007)

I’ve been looking at these smoker pits lately, they look kinda nice, course they don’t have the mobility and size of the one your considering…still? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.tejassmokers.com


----------



## dawgwhat (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey it's made in Georgia so you it's done right
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( Big Al everybody says your a turd)


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 30, 2007)

Tonto and I are looking at all possibilities and the Lang looks pretty good.  Mobility is important.  

Dwag, welcome.  I'm a 'dwags fan and alumni.  

Tonto just got her cast off, arm looks like peeling white paint....other wise, all is well in the world......baseball season starts Sunday.


----------



## msmith (Mar 30, 2007)

Bud and Theresa yall have gotten me all excited about that new smoker. I say go for the gusto and enjoy it to the fullest can't wait to see some pics of all the great vittles that come off it.


----------



## dawgwhat (Mar 30, 2007)

Your a Georgia alumin and a Cleveland Indians fan
what up with that

*What up with that
 Go Braves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*
nice smoker too, How your wife will be on the chat all the time 
with the arm better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


*


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 30, 2007)

Grew up in the South...........okay, south Akron, Ohio. But got my degree in business from UGA while i was in the Air Force in Warner Robins, Ga. Kids are peaches too.

Go Dwags!

Meanwhile, I have been a long suffering Injuns fan for over 50 years.


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi heard a lot of good things about the Lang cookers, you might want to take a look at these http://diamondplateproducts.com/  read a lot of good things about them on other forums  they all so make backyard models I've been looking at them


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks iceboxbbq, yes I have given them a look and so many other my head is spinning, still leaning pretty heavily with the Lang, were thinking about going to see some friends in savannah, and taking a ride down and talking to Ben Lang, problem is would also want to tow it back home to avoid the freight charge....$600 bucks


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Bud and Theresa,

There is a guy that went to the BBQ contest they had here in GR and I spoke with him for some time.

He lives and works in Holland and I am sure he would speak with you about his Lang 60 if you want to.

When I spoke with him he told me that it kept temperature so well. He loves his.

I inspected the unit and is very well built.

Just let me know if you want his number I have it at my office


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheech, you just absolutley made my weekend, I read this and literaly shouted out WoooooHooooo,that would be so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! I know it's friday so maybe next week you can PM me his #number. Also great to know that you thought it was well built. We both can't thank you enough.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well folks we are the proud new parent's of a bouncing baby smoker. We decided on the 60 mobile with the deluxe warmer(the warmer also cooks). We will drive down to Goergia in 3 weeks and pick it up.


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS. That is awesome, are you going to have a party in 3 weeks and one day?


----------



## up in smoke (Apr 4, 2007)

S-a-weeet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I’ll have 2 pulled pork platters, a brisket sammich and a 1/2 doz. ABT’s, hold the mayo!


----------



## ultramag (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Bud and Theresa! That is a great looking mobile. Will it be making an appearence in June?


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 4, 2007)

Tonto and I are real exited about the Lang 60. Cheech, we haven't even really learned the fine art of fire control yet. Assuming we can figure out how to build and maintain fire and cook some good q on it over the next few weeks, we are planning on pulling it over to Clinton.

My 'injuns beat the white sox for the second time and are unbeaten this season!


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

That will be great. I am not sure who bu someone on the forum has that same smoker. Hopefully they will be in Clinton too and can offer thoughts on what they have learned.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 4, 2007)

That sounds great.  Looking forward to it.  Just ordered a rick of hickory and cherry.   Priced very nicely.


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a lead on some seasoned apple wood that I may have extra if you would like some. I also have some smaller sized cherry pieces that will need to be cut up yet. (I trimmed my tree but need to chip up the smaller pieces)


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 5, 2007)

Sign me up for some of that apple wood if you have extra.  I'll PM you our phone number.  Thanks very much.


----------



## da pigman (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice smoker..........have heard a lot of nice things about a lang with the reverse flow.   You will enjoy many of memory with it.  Congrats


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 5, 2007)

Bud and Theresa - congratulations on the new addition to the family. Are you gonna give it a name or are we expected to just call it the "new smoker"?? After all it's gonna be family   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## bigal (Apr 5, 2007)

CONGRATS BUD & THERESA!!!  I can't wait to see how well you guys like it.  

From look'n at the site, many, many times, it sure looks like it will last a very long time.  Nice choice!


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new smoker...I'm sure you'll enjoy it...


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank You all very much, we are excited and a bit nervous at the same time, but I am sure we will have alot of fun with it once we get the feel of it. 

As for naming it, I haven't come up with anything yet, keep thinking it will just come to me of a sudden, but am open for any and all ideas. I would like to think of somthing that will tie into a BBQ team name if that is somthing we decide to do down the road. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## stillcajun (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been contemplating buying that rig myself (I really like the warmer and firebox setup).  Please update us on how it's working for ya.

Have a great time w/ the new smoker.

Peace


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 6, 2007)

Sure will stillcajun and thanks. Why don't you head over to Roll Call so folks can give you a proper welcome.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 6, 2007)

Theresa..Bud..
Congrats on the new addition to the family... Wish ya lots of luck with it..
	

		
			
		

		
	






...


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank You Richard, were really looking foward to it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby, guys
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm very jealous, i"m about 2 hours away, when your ready for comps, u got a team mate anytime


----------



## msmith (Apr 6, 2007)

Way to go Bud and Theresa I'm happy for you. It's gonna be a whole new ball game but will have sweet rewards.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, if your serious were thinking on maybe throwing our hat's in the ring in July for the Taste of Grand Rapids event. Here is the KCBS calendar, look at the dates of 7/13-7/14. Would love some help.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.kcbs.us/MonthlyContestLis...t_calendar.jsp






Thanks Marvin, I'm having dreams about starting and maintaining the perfect fire....lol. Should be interesting!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 6, 2007)

I can see a beautiful friendship starting here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




i was eyeballing that same comp, theres only like 3 that i can find in the state, gotta start somewhere! maybe i'l catch up with you guys in chat this weekend, that sounds like a lot of fun though!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Congrats there Theresa and Bud! That's an awsome unit you got there! Can't wait to see the pix from the first HUGE weekend smoke out!


----------



## da pigman (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the calendar.........when we will be staying in the cabin this fall there is one in Oct in Nelsonville that we will go to ...not to cook but to check out


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you Debi.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like another good one! What part of the state is Nelsonville in??


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats!!!  Naming....Well take it from John Doe....Smoker Doe....or how about Doe Smoker!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rots of Ruck with it!!  I'm sure you'll learn fire control quickly.  Can't wait to hear about your first smoke.  So how much can it hold at one time?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 13, 2007)

Since we  already have a stick burner named after the great southern general Robert E Lee sitting down in Texas, it only seems fitting to have one named after the northern general Ullyses S Grant sitting up there in Michigan.  You probably don't want to mention that at the Lang plant though, them Georgia boys had a little difficulty with the general if I recall


----------



## msmith (Apr 13, 2007)

Rodger that is a great Idea. How about it Bud and Theresa do we have a General Grant. One thing about it the north and south Generals can get together and smoke some butt or ribs or briskets or anything they want to do.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 13, 2007)

That would be great. I think it is going to be somwhere downtown, I called today and they said the packet has been mailed so I should have it any time now and will let you know. If you want your own packet just call this number and they will send you one.

Taste of Grand Rapids & BBQ Competition
Contact: Rich Berry or John Bates, 77 Monroe Center, Suite 1000, Grand Rapids, MI 49503
Phone: 616-776-5471 Fax: 616-242-9373
E-mail: [email protected]
KCBS Reps: CHARGOIS KENNY, SIMMONS MARK 

BBQ Bubba is also planning on coming over, any help ya'll want to give would be appreciated. This will be a learning event for me, while I am going to throw my hat in the ring I'm more interested in getting my feet wet and enjoying the event,getting to know some folks and like I said, soak it all in and learn some things
Speaking of leaning, one of the things that I am looking to find is a canopy/tent. The EZ Up Eclipse II appears to be the right solution. Sam's says they don't carry them any more. The EZ web site store is very pricy. Anyone know where to find them at a good price? 


LOL Roger! I'm thinking that might NOT be the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
But I sure could use some clever ideas. So far, this is what I've come up with: "Tonto's Tasty BBQ". The image in mind is a pig on a horse that is rearing up. This is where I am getting the graphics, I understand he is awesome. So come on folks, put those clever caps on and help me improve!!! 

http://www.bbqlogos.com/


----------



## salbaje gato (Apr 14, 2007)

congats on the new smoker, nice rig


----------



## salbaje gato (Apr 14, 2007)

hee ae some pics of some new smokes im woking on. need sugestions on whet type equipment to load on my new tralier.  thinking of a vetical, grill, fryer, and a propane  setupp to   keep everything smokin.  this trailer used to haul cable for power com pny  now  you can imagine what im going to do with it.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, that looks great Wild Cat!!! Love the swing out shelves, reminds me of Zardnock's Puff. Sounds like you got it figured out with the vertical grill, fryer, and a propane setup. Heck, you'll have a smoking kitchen on wheels!!! Keep us updated.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have read 100lbs of food easy and 120lbs max. I would think it depends alot on what your cooking and taking up space with, but I'm a fixing to find out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That sounds like it would be a great time. As long as the two General's didn't get bloody.


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 14, 2007)

Ben lang must be glad when Spring finally comes around the North East and Mid West.


----------



## msmith (Apr 14, 2007)

Theresa the two generals would get along just fine as long as there was cold beer and maybe a little crown royal to boot Lol.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

Gee wasn't General Sheridan from Michigan?


----------



## tonto1117 (May 2, 2007)

Well, The time is finally here. We are leaving tommorow for the long drive down to Goergia to pick up the smoker. It just so happens that Nahunta Goergia is right in the middle of the horrible forest fires they have going on right now. Talked to Ben Lang on the phone today and he said there is alot of smoke in his area, but no evacuations yet. 

Sorry I haven't posted much lately, things have just been a blur of activity with spring finally arriving in Michigan. Hope it will slow down soon. 

As Meowey says " Take care, Have Fun, and Do Good!!!"


----------



## dawgwhat (May 2, 2007)

HI HO and Bud  ya'll drive safe and have fun


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2007)

U guys have a safe trip, look forward to hearing from ya


----------



## short one (May 2, 2007)

Folks, have a safe trip. Planning on looking the new addition over in June.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 2, 2007)

Have a safe trip...


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 3, 2007)

You better send me some pics with that loaded up.....

Well, you can post them here, that will be ok too.  I have a tank that is just a tad bit larger than that, and I am seriously thinking of building me one.  just have to go unhook it and get it loaded in my truck to bring it home.

Maybe that will be a good weekend project one of these days.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Good luck and safe tri to you! Can't wait til you get back and crank it up!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 5, 2007)

Well, were half way home with the new smoker. Here's a couple pics. I'm the real heavy gal behind Ben Lang.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 He is as even nicer than what folks say!!


----------



## bigal (May 5, 2007)

Look'n good guys!!!   I'm jealous!

Hey Bud, did you get a hair cut?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats guys!  Be careful getting home.  I expect to smell somethin good when the wind is out of the NE.

Give it a hug for me.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 5, 2007)

Big Al. I am so glad to hear from you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Today driving down the road hearing of the horrible destruction and death from the tornado in the small town in Kansas, you were in our thoughts and prayers as well as crazycajun, and all that were affected by this horrible tragedy.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 6, 2007)

Half way home, and ya haven't even fired it up yet...get it fired up... throw a brisket or a couple racks of ribs in there, and have supper all cooked when you stop for the night.....


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Bud and Theresa when is the first cook happening Im very curious to know how that reverse flow performs and how the meat tastes. Waiting for pictures and details.


----------



## bud's bbq (May 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, 2,200 miles in three days.... Tonto is in bed and dead to the world. But, the Lang is home!!!! What a piece of work, this cooker. Basic cooking, basic cuts, burns and welds. Please see pics ..... 




















Pic one is the cooker;  pic two is Warmer/cooker and fire box, the warmer /cooker with adjustable vents is only on about 6 other rigs so the jury is still out; pic 3 is the reverse flow passage under the cooking area of the main compartment; pic 4 is the char griller - can perk up the chicken skin and grill some steaks;  pic 5 is the rig and finally Bud and a jack toasting the best of the trip:  being safely home!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 7, 2007)

Hey Bud, she's a beauty, glad to see u guys made it home safe, must have been a hell of a trip, tell theresa i said hi and i'll see ya this weekend!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 7, 2007)

Sure is nice! Congrats guys and we sure are glad your home safely!


----------



## bigal (May 7, 2007)

That is one nice smoker!  I bet you guys are grin'n from ear to ear!  I'm happy for ya and glad your back home.............sooooooooo what are you waiting for!  Fire that thing up!

Can't wait to hear about the first smoke!


----------



## db bbq (May 7, 2007)

Hello Theresa & Bud 
  I'm (bbq bubbas) cuzin, Nice lookin rig there!!! Hope to meet up with u guy's @ a comp some time to check it out....DB BBQ (Danny)


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

looks very very nice guys... congrats on the new baby and glad you guys made it back safely


----------



## hawgheaven (May 7, 2007)

That is sweet! I have been lusting after the Mobile 60 for almost 2 years now; this is torture... 'cause now I see they have some new options! I was going for the basic roller, but now that I see yours... arrrggghhh!

Gotta put my rethinking cap on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bud, how far is Grand Rapids from southern MI; Monroe to be exact (just north of Toledo)? My sis and bro live out that way and I'll be traveling in that direction later this year for a visit. Just wondering if it would be feasable to see that piece of art in person...


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

Munroe Mi is 175 miles to Grand Rapids


----------



## bud's bbq (May 7, 2007)

Phil, Monroe should be spelled "Munroe" but that is a story for another day.  We are about 180 miles from Maumee Ohio.  Would love to have you visit, just let us know.

bud


----------



## hawgheaven (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'll let you know when we get to "Munroe"!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 9, 2007)

Look foward to it Danny!!! Your cuz is coming over this weekend and were gonna do a full on cook.... Brisket, pork butt, 6 racks and 12 thighs, plus whatever else strikes our fancy. Your welcome to join in if you'd like!!!


----------



## cheech (May 9, 2007)

Very nice rig I can not wait to hear how she does. Thanks for the pictures. Congradulations!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Cheech, if you have a couple free hours on Saturday, stop on by, there will be plenty of food and cold ones and it's suppose to be a beautiful day!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 13, 2007)

Well, saturday was the maiden voyage for the new smoker. It was a great day, but we did have some issues. We were't happy with the temp difference from side to side.....20-40 degrees at times...still need to play around with all the dampers and vents. 
Second.....talk about fast track briskets....they were done in 4 and a half hours ,running about 240-250 with a few heat spikes.. We are pretty confident are thermos are accurate(checked them)Still scrathing our heads on that one.....they were both prime cuts, one a CAB(certified angus beef) and the other just prime. The CAB was by far the tastier one.....but with cooking so fast we don't feel it got as tender as it should be. 
Next issue was we felt the food didn't have enough of a smoke taste
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I did not think this would even be possible with a stick burner.......were thinking again maybe to fast a draw...venting/damper issues, or was it the wood. We were burning half hickory, half cherry. Bubba thought that maybe it was not seasoned enough...by no means green but not seasoned as much as it could be. 
Finally we played around with different rubs.......long story short we should have stuck with what we know we like and is excellent, in others words....if it aint broke don't fix it!!! 

All in all it was a great day with good food....just not great( I also think we are very critical of ourselves, it was still better than any BBQ you could buy in a resurant(not yours Joe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )Meeting Bubba (Steve) was wonderfull (great guy!!!) and we all had a blast(especially friday night....we had a bit to much fun and paid for it on Saturday....... 

Here are some pics for the day....Steve is on his way home and has some of the finished food and will post them later. 

Pyro Bud starting the fire:



 

Briskets and butts go on 







 

Bubba and Bud making fast work of splitting a mess load of wood: 









" The Boys" 




 

Ribs and chicken on: 




 

Like I said, it was an great day!!Can't wait for the next one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....we just need to learn the cooker a bit more and *Smoke On!!!!!!!*


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Wow! That's impressive! I'm jelous! Congrats guys. I sure you master this beast in short order.

Man that fire spitter is scarey! Bet that thing uses more gas to start te stove than I use in a whole smoke i  my little Smoke Vault!


----------



## db bbq (May 13, 2007)

Looks like it was a lot of fun. Keep us updated on future smokes in the Lang..I know what saturday morning felt like, since I know Bubba!!!!!!!Talk to ya'll soon...DB BBQ


----------



## pigcicles (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on the maiden voyage. I bet you two will have it putting out top notch Q in no time. Looking forward to more stories from your adventures.

Keep Smokin


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 13, 2007)

I just sent you an email with a couple of links in it.... 

Looking good.... yes, I have heard, do not change what you do, especially at the comp.  I learned that lesson real well with my ribs at Norfolk....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









You will get the hang of it, don't worry.

Bill


----------



## msmith (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like yall had a lot of fun Theresa and got to know the new smoker a little. I had to cook on mine several times and change a few things before I was happy with it. As far as the smoke flavor on the meat I'm suprised too. I have noticed since I've been using this hickory I bought I'm not getting as much of a smoke ring as normal. I know this is seasoned wood but I'm not happy at all with it. As soon as I can afford it I'm going back to pecan wood and give this hickory away. Just keep on cooking and playing with it and you will have it down to a tee before you know it.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 14, 2007)

Thanks all, it was alot of fun and we look foward to the next smoke next weekend. 

Marvin, do you ever mess with the damper on the smoke stack? My thought was if I slightly closed it the smoke would move a bit slower through the chamber......like I said earlier, I never would have guessed that the food would not have enough of a smoke flavor...I was worried about just the oppisite. I'm thinking it has to be somthing more than the wood, sure smelled great in the air and one of the briskets had an excellent smoke ring......speaking of wich, BUBBA, were's the food picks???


----------



## gofish (May 15, 2007)

Thereas & Bud

Congrats on the new toy!  Looks like your not scared to fill it up with grub either.  Keep up the practice sessions, and the family will love it.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 15, 2007)

Sooooooooo sorry about the pics guys, having a service issue that should be resolved tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Had a great time, what a cookin machine!!
A little more practice and tweaking and she'll be puttin out some good Q!
Will elaborate on my version of the weekend later
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks to Bud and Theresa, first class folks all the way, made me feel right at home, proud to be a member of their team
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





          Steve


----------



## bbq bubba (May 15, 2007)

O.K., finally some time to post some porn!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




heres Bud showin how a real man starts a fire!




Briskets and butts on about 7:00




No problem getting the TBS




This was the better of the 2 briskets, nice ring and flavor, still moist




Pork n ribs were very good, bout the only things that cooked properly








All in all a great weekend (will cut back on the cocktails next time!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Narrowed down our fav. rubs and sauces, made some great friends and made some good Q. A little more practice and i think we'll have something for the big guys this summer


----------



## shellbellc (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time!  Q'in n' brewin...Actually, that would be a good name for a Q team! Rig is totally awesome!  Actually there looked to be a real nice ring on the brisket!  I noticed with my Kooker the smoke flavor wasn't nearly as pronounced as when I used my little electric thing...Good luck on your next one! If you started your brisket's at 7, they would have been done before midnight!!! How long did the shoulders take?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 16, 2007)

Shoulders ran normal time, about 8 hrs for 6# and 5#, briskets were way outta wack, showed 190* in like 5 hours!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  checked probes and they were correct, beats me


----------



## nmayeux (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to say congrats on the new smoker, as I love mine!  Give her a little time, and she will do anything you ask, and don't worry about the first cook, as this is only practice! ;)


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 19, 2007)

What we cooking today???  It is Saturday, and it is a new toy, and it is practice time, and it is going to show us some more pics, and it is going to look good, and it is going to want us to want some, so what is the hold up????

Just be patient with it, play with it a little and all will come out just great.

I went up to Danville to Pigs in the Park last night to see some of the teams.  I met one that is only just a stone's throw from my back door 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So, we are going to exchange phone numbers etc., and get together.... what  a small world.

Bill


----------



## tonto1117 (May 19, 2007)

Looking good this week Bill, have it running and holding the way we want it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 . Here's a few pics... 

Bud and are other team member Dave 




 

Put up are tent as a run through 




 

Brisket dioing what it's suppose to do for a change 




 

Will post some pics of the done grub later......Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 19, 2007)

Looking good Theresa
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What size is that E Z Up?  I just bought a 10x10 at wally world.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Cajun. Are's is also a 10x10. We picked up two of them at Sam's Club a few weeks ago.


----------



## teacup13 (May 19, 2007)

everything looks great on the new baby... you guys will get it tweaked what you like....

we need to get a michigan get together going....


----------



## bbq bubba (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys, glad to hear you got her puffin nicely! now we can concentrate on the minor details like rubs, glazes, sauces,mops.........we need some more practice!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  BTW, what rub is on that brisket? did u try mine yet?
Waiting for finished porn


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

Everything looks great guys. SOme fine tuning and you'll be ready to go win some comps!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 20, 2007)

Theresa.................were waiting for porn


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 20, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, I got a couple too..... for the right price, and the right begging, and persuasion, I might give you a hint or two....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, you kinda left us in suspense there...

Bill


----------



## bud's bbq (May 21, 2007)

Sorry folks, the camera crashed.  Good cook, got temp umder control and ribs, chicken and brisket were very good.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

OH NO NOT THE CAMERA! ......   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







........ THUD


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

Yeppers, that is what they all say when the cooking goes south....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Try some batteries..... them digitals like batteries, and lots of them.... and fresh ones too.

Bill


----------

